# Need som info...



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bought a storage locker today and in it were boxes and boxes of planers.... Some are really old and clearly, this person collected them. Can someone provide me a resource to seek value, age, etc?? 

attached are just a couple of pics...there are probably 300+ or more...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool find

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/26/quickly-identify-your-hand-plane/

https://antiques.lovetoknow.com/Identifying_Antique_Wood_Planes

https://www.collectorsweekly.com/tools-and-hardware/planes

and then there are books


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

What a incredible find!!! Congrats!!
Curious....what are you going to do with them???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

That first pic is a herd of block planes! Second seems to be mostly #4's, think I saw a #3 and one or two #5's. Are they mostly Stanley or mixed brands--Sargent, Millers Falls, etc.?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

galvbay said:


> What a incredible find!!! Congrats!!
> Curious....what are you going to do with them???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sell them...


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

If you are not familiar with Ebay I would highly recommend it. You can use it as a tool to find out the true market value for your hand planes. It seems they run from a few bucks to hundreds of dollars.

One thing about Ebay is the free market is the best tool for appraising somethings worth. I guarantee you will get the maximum views for you products. In addition the shipping on a hand plane will be minimal. "if it fits it ships via the USPS" and it wont drive up the cost too much.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=hand+plane

Good Luck!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

You buy a lot of lockers that's a lot of stuff to resale cool beans


----------

